# Quadro 2000m nvidia driver



## ubersholder (Feb 7, 2019)

I have FreeBSD 12.0, i have already installed driver and module is loaded
`2    1 0xffffffff8293d000    f4ef0 nvidia-modeset.ko
 3    1 0xffffffff82a32000   c42ae8 nvidia.ko`
but all i can get is 640 resolution and my laptop's monitor says like i have 'default' screen, is it okay and how it works??


----------



## T-Daemon (Feb 7, 2019)

I assume you are referring by 640 resolution to the virtual terminal console resolution and want to get a higher resolution. I’m using myself a Nvidia GPU and I could achieve a higher resolution in the console only with one method, by switching to the syscons(4) driver. By default 12.0-RELEASE has the vt(4) driver loaded (see Newcons).

If you wish to use syscons, set in /boot/loader.conf kern.vty=sc , reboot, run in the console `vidcontrol -i mode`. This lists the video modes the graphic card supports. Set the video mode you wish, e.g. `vidcontrol MODE_279` . This sets in my case the console resolution to 1024x768x16 , font 8x16. To make the setting permanent, set the allscreens_flags= parameter in /etc/rc.conf .

Or keep the vt driver with the current resolution but install a smaller font (how to here). I prefer this method because I want to have UTF-8 encoding in the virtual console.


----------

